# Diagrama de un comprobador de señales wifi



## peruanito2088 (Oct 30, 2007)

bueno espero que alguien me pueda ayudar en esto tengo hecha mi antena wifi y kisiera saber si esta bien hecho como saber si emite o capta señales wifi como comprobar esa es la pregunta alguna sugerencia planos ,tuto, para poder haser la comprobacion o un circuito no se algo para comprobar señales wifi urgente espero q me ayuden. les agradeceria


----------



## ciri (Oct 31, 2007)

para eso necesitas una antena receptora.

Todas las notebook, con antena wi-fi, suelen tener un escaner de niveles de señales.


----------



## peruanito2088 (Oct 31, 2007)

entonces con una antena receptora pero tonces tendras un manual o web o tuto como hacer una antena receptora?


----------



## ciri (Nov 1, 2007)

Creo que analizando. costo-beneficio.

comprarla es la mejor opción!.

con un poco de investigación la conseguís por unos u$s50, y muy buenas.


----------

